# RIP Brodie Lee



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343006487988342786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

WTF


----------



## Oracle

All of us thought he was just off screen getting ready for a big return turns out he was dead.

extremely sad RIP Jon


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

So that’s probably why we haven’t seen him on AEW in a while...by having some kind of health problems to deal with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

WTH?!!!


----------



## .christopher.

Rest in peace.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wtf?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

NO!!!!!

Holy Crap.

He was my youngest son's favorite wrestler. Lots of you know my son has intellectual disabilities. Back when he could barley talk he would point at the screen and say "Harper, Luke...I like him". 

Man so young, so charismatic, and a heck of a talent. 

So sad.

My heart goes out to his family, I understand he has two young boys. Just so disheartening.

Man....this sucks.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Shock. Terrible news.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

I am very shock hearing this news. I was hoping he was just healing from an injury. But to die. Sad news. Condolences to his family, friends, and the wrestling world.He was too young.


----------



## The One

Omg are you serious??? RIP


----------



## The3

2020 is a wild year, RIP


----------



## ceeder

Wait what???


----------



## grecefar

I had to read thoroughly to see if it was a work... damn.

RIP.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Holy shit really?!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT. RIP.


----------



## izhack111

Wtf???


----------



## Rankles75

Damn, this fucking year... 

Big fan of his when he was a member of the Wyatt family, always felt he was badly under-utilised. A huge loss for the wrestling world, R.I.P.


----------



## Mr316

Just awful news...RIP.


----------



## RiverFenix

Terrible news. I had a bad feeling when AEW was so guarded with news and then when they had his young son at the recent set of tapings pinning Omega in a post match bit. So frigggin sad. RIP Brodie.


----------



## Klitschko

RIP to a great wrestler. I really liked him and he will be missed. My condolences to his whole family. This explains that whole dark segment they did with his son.


----------



## Ozell Gray

I wasn’t expecting this and it came out of no where.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Im surprised Wrestling Observer never released his status. Then again. It could have been an issue they wanted to keep private.


----------



## sbuch

Tragic RIP 🙏


----------



## Chris22

I'm shocked and saddened, so unexpected. He made The Wyatt Family watchable for me. RIP Brodie.


----------



## Stellar

After seeing the thread title I was like "Okay, that surely can't be accurate. Maybe it's a discussion of Brodie Lees wrestling career".....Nope. To my surprise the title is actually 100% accurate.

I'm just shocked right now. Thoughts are with his family. Rest In Peace, Brodie Lee.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343011176897261568

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I saw this thread title and thought it was just a really bad joke about his career. I'm speechless.


----------



## the44boz




----------



## CenaBoy4Life

jesus christ no. just end this year already.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What ?? My goodness, RIP.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343011485665153024

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just fucking unbelievable. This is one of the most unexpected things this year. RIP, just wow.


----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## Jayinem

He died from a illness. Covid?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dead at 41. That's only 10 years older than me. Scary shit.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343010439949520897*


----------



## Boldgerg

His wife has said it was from a "non-Covid related lung issue". Absolutely fucking horrendous news. Truly heart breaking. 

Rest in peace, Brodie.


----------



## Shock Street

Rest in Peace Brodie. Damn, definitely shocked to read this


----------



## Awareness

Terrible news... great big man wrestler. I could not believe reading that. Had that same sinking feeling I got when Eddie Guerrero passed away. 

RIP, Mr. Brodie Lee.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I’m in utter shock, this passing is going to hit many people incredibly hard.

A very likeable and talented wrestler.

RIP Jon Huber


----------



## Heath V

Wow my son just ran in and told me, RIP.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

For those wondering, I saw a post from his wife stating he had a battle with a non-covid related lung issue. Way too fucking young for this shit.


----------



## Prosper

What the fuck. No wonder no one wanted to comment on his absence. RIP Brodie. This year has been the worst.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Horrible and out of nowhere. Not covid related either. I would guarantee he was really enjoying wrestling again. Such a tradegy.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Oh my god


----------



## PavelGaborik

One of the best working big men on the planet. 

Unbelievable, and he was looking so damn lean and in shape lately as well. 

R.I.P Brodie Lee....just shocked.


----------



## The One

Will WWE honor him?


----------



## LPPrince

Couldn't believe it when I saw the hashtag on Twitter. I thought maybe the character was dead and he was gonna come back as someone new altogether. Had no idea he was battling an actual illness. Lung related as well, so that couldn't have been easy.

Rest in Power.


----------



## Joe Gill

terrible news. cant believe he was healthy enough to wrestle a dog collar match... and a short few months later dead at age 41. crazy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Shocked. R.I.P Brodie Lee.


----------



## kyledriver

Holy fuck thats sad. Rip big man, gone too soon.

I thought he just had an ankle injury wtf.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well this fucking sucks man. I guess what he was written off for was health related, but man I don't think any of us thought it was this bad.

Dude was always entertaining, either as Luke Harper or Brodie Lee, and he seemed like a really stand up dude outside of wrestling. RIP big man.


----------



## Thomazbr

What the fuck.
Life comes at you so fucking fast man. One day you're here and the other you aren't.
Out of all the wrestling deaths I've lived through as a fan, outside of like Warrior, this is probably the most shocking one I've witnessed


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, this sucks.

Rest In peace, Brodie Lee


----------



## rbl85

Now we know why they took the belt out of him and why he was gone after that....

2020 fucking with us until the last moment....

RIP champ.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Horrible news. He was an outstanding talent, and he was finally getting to show why he was so highly rated- the Dog Collar Match is one of the best things Dynamite has put on. I was looking forward to an imminent return after the new year, I thought he was just having a little break and selling the effects of the match, but there may have been something else going on.

RIP Brodie Lee. Thoughts and condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## The XL 2

Fucking awful. RIP. This is incredibly sad.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

2020 started sucking and ended sucky. Of all people why Harper. This is very devasting to read. He is my favorite Wyatt member in WWE and leader of Dark Order. My condolences goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wow. RIP. Crazy. Wonder what he had


----------



## MoxAsylum

While i wasn't a big fan of his, this is still crazy. Only 42 years old, absolutely sad


----------



## Klitschko

Fucking 2020.


----------



## shandcraig

Agree wtf. What happened? Sorry to hear that, never want that of anyone


----------



## RVD4200

Huge bummer. I loved the original Wyatt family that ran from their debut to bray wyatts first feud with John cena and although not everyone is a fan of the dark order I thought it was a cool concept that he was the leader of the group. I really enjoyed his last match with Cody. I wonder if it was lung cancer.


----------



## Jayinem

Lung issues are crazy. You know this guy was in good shape better than the average human, you would think he had have above average lungs. You can control things like cardiovascular but what do you do avoid a lung issue? Who knows.

I'm pretty close to his age (39)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Source








AEW Star Jon Huber Aka Brodie Lee Has Passed Away


All Elite Wrestling star Brodie Lee (real name Jon Huber) has passed away at the age 41




www.prowrestlingsheet.com





Confirmed by his wife.
I am absolutely shocked, heartbroken, devastated by this news. He was one of my favorites. Just awful... I can't believe this shit.


----------



## BRITLAND

Christ that's horrible, really unexpected. RIP.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Opened up Facebook and this was the first thing I saw and thought it was some sort of work but holy shit RIP he was one of the most talented big men in the ring such a shame hes gone way too soon


----------



## famicommander

Horrible and shocking news. A young man with a young family. There are no words.

300+ indie or developmental territory matches from 2004-2012
12 ROH matches from 2008-2009
36 Dragon Gate matches from 2010-2011
779 WWE matches from 2012-2019
14 AEW matches in 2020

Thanks for the memories, Jon Huber (or Brodie Lee, or Luke Harper)


----------



## rbl85

Jayinem said:


> Lung issues are crazy. You know this guy was in good shape better than the average human, you would think he had have above average lungs. You can control things like cardiovascular but what do you do avoid a lung issue? Who knows.
> 
> I'm pretty close to his age (39)


Sometime sadly it's just bad luck.


----------



## One Shed

Ugh what absolutely tragic news. I feel so horrible for the family and we know he has at least one young kid. What a piss poor year.


----------



## Prince Devitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343014497489969152


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Just to honor his memory....


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Two Sheds said:


> Ugh what absolutely tragic news. I feel so horrible for the family and we know he has at least one young kid. What a piss poor year.


He has two, an eight year old and a 3 year old


----------



## RapShepard

That was unexpected


----------



## Ayres

Terrible news, I couldn’t even imagine what the company, himself and his family were going through. Prayers go out to them!


----------



## One Shed

GL said:


> He has two, an eight year old and a 3 year old


Ugh so horrible on every level.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dude what happened? I'm shook and heartbroken. Such awful news. I loved Brodie.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Wtf wow.. RIP


----------



## Randy Lahey

Probably lung cancer that they caught way too late, especially since he was being treated at Mayo. When cancer gets into your lungs, it’s nearly 100% terminal. Rush Limbaugh has it and doubt he makes it much longer than a few more months even though he’s still working. Reminds me of “The fault in our stars” movie. 

I hope Vince allows Bray Wyatt to come out as Bray Wyatt (especially since he’s been written off TV as the Fiend) and do some acknowledgement even with Brodie being in AEW. Show some class for once. Some things are bigger than wrestling and this is one.


----------



## DJ Punk

I have no words. This fucking sucks.


----------



## 3venflow

Absolutely devastated. This has come out of nowhere and I'm so sad for his family. He was a very talented guy and seemed like a good person.


----------



## famicommander

There's already a thread about it in the AEW section. Brutal, shocking, and heartbreaking news.

300+ indie or developmental territory matches from 2004-2012
12 ROH matches from 2008-2009
36 Dragon Gate matches from 2010-2011
779 WWE matches from 2012-2019
14 AEW matches in 2020

Thanks for the memories, Jon Huber (Brodie Lee, Luke Harper)


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This just makes that dog collar match and the championship match against Moxley look bad because those matches probably were bad for him. I hope they took care of his family


----------



## PrinceofPush

Jesus...one of the LAST people I expected to die anytime soon. And so young too...

Fuck 2020. For real. RIP, Mr. Lee.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RubberbandGoat said:


> This just makes that dog collar match and the championship match against Moxley look bad because those matches probably were bad for him. I hope they took care of his family


Leave the negativity towards AEW out of this one, mate. Not the time or place, someone has just passed away. Lets honour Brodie Lee in here rather than speculate if AEW was negligent or not.

In respect to AEW they have seemingly done a lot for the widow and the children and they deserve nothing but beautiful applause for that.


----------



## El Hammerstone

What the Actual Fuck. RIP.


----------



## elo

Woah, he looked physically good barely a month or two ago.....really sad, condolences to his family.


----------



## Jayinem

RubberbandGoat said:


> This just makes that dog collar match and the championship match against Moxley look bad because those matches probably were bad for him. I hope they took care of his family


Eh I don't know AEW isn't like WWE I'm pretty sure Brodie himself said he was pretty much able to do what he wanted. If he objected to it it wouldn't have happened. If nobody knew anything was wrong hard to blame anybody.


----------



## rbl85

Jayinem said:


> Eh I don't know AEW isn't like WWE I'm pretty sure Brodie himself said he was pretty much able to do what he wanted. If he objected to it it wouldn't have happened. If nobody knew anything was wrong hard to blame anybody.


Also those were really good matches.


----------



## Trophies

Man I can’t believe this. He was definitely 
one of my favorites under utilized WWE talents and was looking like a great catch for AEW. RIP big man. You’ll be missed.


----------



## ImpactFan

What the fuck.... i saw it on 3 differents posts and had to double check because I didn't believe it... He seemed like a great dude, RIP, you will be missed. Fuck 2020


----------



## Wolf Mark

Really makes no sense. Boom just like that he's gone. He had yet to reach his potential as a talent and performer. 

Shocking and Heartbreaking and Sadness for the talent he could have become. Still kudos to him for what he gave us. Hopefully he was happy. And my heart goes to his family. 

RIP and Thank You Brodie Lee.


----------



## Ham and Egger

RIP Mr. Lee. Im totally shocked by this.


----------



## Seafort

This is horrendous for his family. Keep them in your prayers.

Brodie was one of my favorite AEW wrestlers, and loved his gimmick.


----------



## DJ Punk

He never even got to be in front of a full AEW arena because he debuted in the beginning of the covid-era. God, this fucking sucks.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

I hope we know the exact cause because if it could happen to Brodie Lee, it can happen to any of us. There should be awareness and hopefully prevention.


----------



## Brad Boyd

This is so fucked!!! OMG  I can't imagine what happened and how his family and friends feel during the holidays. May god rest his soul. 

RIP Luke Harper/Brodie


----------



## Ayres

Just a thought, what if Cody knew Brodie had this illness and dropped the belt to him to honor him and his career then let him pick his final match? I really could see it, sounds like he had lung cancer. Regardless, this is terrible and may he RIP


----------



## Soul_Body

Absolute shock. RIP Brodie Lee.


----------



## Lorromire

Well fuck. That's horrible news. Idk what to say, I hope his family is okay.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DJ Punk said:


> He never even got to be in front of a full AEW arena because he debuted in the beginning of the covid-era. God, this fucking sucks. Fuck Vince.


Man this is fucked up. A dude has JUST DIED and you're trying to push a fucking nonsensical agenda ABOUT VINCE MCMAHON?!

Holy shit bro, this post is fucking infuriating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Suddenly stuff like ratings, promos, and workrate seem pretty fucking meaningless.


----------



## Rankles75

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man this is fucked up. A dude has JUST DIED and you're trying to push a fucking nonsensical agenda ABOUT VINCE MCMAHON?!
> 
> Holy shit bro, this post is fucking infuriating.


Always get one or two dickheads in threads like this, unfortunately.


----------



## DJ Punk

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man this is fucked up. A dude has JUST DIED and you're trying to push a fucking nonsensical agenda ABOUT VINCE MCMAHON?!
> 
> Holy shit bro, this post is fucking infuriating.


I'm not even going to entertain your stupid shit right now. It's a well known fact they extended his contract and didn't let him out when he wanted out and I'll leave it at that. AEW is the kind of wrestling Brodie wanted and he got it for a short time, but could have had it longer. But again, I'll leave it at that.

We lost one of the best in the business today and it's fucking heart breaking. So if you want to fight then take it to rants. I won't entertain it here.


----------



## Stellar

Would love for WWE to acknowledge Brodies passing. I know that he isn't contracted to WWE now, but still. Apparently Danny Hodge has passed away too.

I've been reading tweets from wrestlers from all over the place. Paige and Doc Gallows for example tweeting about Brodies passing.

This is so sad. It looks like AEW will continue to be there for Brodies family.

This is a reminder that life is fragile and we aren't always guaranteed next year, next week or tomorrow.


----------



## Geeee

RIP Brodie Lee.

My condolences to his family and the members of The Wyatt Family and The Dark Order who worked with him closely.

It's wild to think he had multiple main-event level matches in the same year he passed away. I'm not sure I have fully processed this yet...


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Man this sucks. He still had so much life. Such a shame he passed away.


----------



## go stros

Horrible news. Thoughts and prays to his family

RIP


----------



## 3venflow

The TNT title win over Cody and post-match destruction of the Nightmare Family.






His promo on Cody which I bigged up a few months ago because it felt so old school. 






And his AEW debut, unveiled as the leader of the Dark Order.






Rest in Peace, Brodie Lee. I expect AEW will have a classy tribute to him on Wednesday.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

So sorry to hear this. I had the honor of meeting and hanging out with him a few times over the years and the guy treated an old fat man like myself like I was the most important person in the room. I feel for his young family and all his family and friends.

Also, please could we keep this anti WWE/AEW war out of this thread please. I already see people taking shots at Vince. Now isn't the time or the place. This is to honor the life of a great man.


----------



## reyfan

Apparently his wife said he was being treated for an issue with his lungs.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

DJ Punk said:


> He never even got to be in front of a full AEW arena because he debuted in the beginning of the covid-era. God, this fucking sucks. Fuck Vince.


When Vince was paying him to stay home, he got to spend a lot of time with his wife and kids.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg i'm almost at a loss for words, this just doesn't seem real, so fucking sad, RIP Brodie Lee/Jon Huber, thoughts and prayers go out to his family.

Dude was so fucking talented, one of the best big men to step foot in the ring in a long time, and he was having a great run in AEW, putting on the best matches of his career, this is just so unbelievably tragic, dude was so young and had a family and was having the best run of his career. God this makes going back and watching the dog collar match so much more emotional and special, his last match and one of the best matches of his career. 

I hope WWE does something to honor him, as someone else said would be nice to have Bray Wyatt come out and honor him in some way.


----------



## TD Stinger

Man this fucking sucks. And then you go on social media and see how respected he was by his peers and how much of a family man he was, how much he loved his sons, it’s just heartbreaking.

RIP.


----------



## Thomazbr

Man, and he never got to Japan which was his objective with signing to AEW in the first place.

That fucking sucks dude.


----------



## Kestrel

This is absolutely tragic news. Thoughts to his wife, kids and family. Absolutely devastating. Thanks for the entertainment, Jon.


----------



## justin waynes

2020 officially the worst year of the century.
R.I.p Brodie's Lee


----------



## justin waynes

2020 officially the worst year of the century.
R.I.p Brodie's Lee


----------



## DJ Punk

CtrlAltDel said:


> When Vince was paying him to stay home, he got to spend a lot of time with his wife and kids.


That's a good point. But no point in going more in depth of a discussion about it right now. Not the time or place. I should have saved that comment for a later date. I'm just pissed and sad about it all. He was one of my favorites...


----------



## reyfan

DJ Punk said:


> I'm not even going to entertain your stupid shit right now. It's a well known fact they extended his contract and didn't let him out when he wanted out and I'll leave it at that. AEW is the kind of wrestling Brodie wanted and he got it for a short time, but could have had it longer. But again, I'll leave it at that.
> 
> We lost one of the best in the business today and it's fucking heart breaking. So if you want to fight then take it to rants. I won't entertain it here.


When he first wanted out AEW didn't even exist, he probably would have ended up in ROH or TNA, not that it matters now anyway.


----------



## Brad Boyd

3venflow said:


> The TNT title win over Cody and post-match destruction of the Nightmare Family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His promo on Cody which I bigged up a few months ago because it felt so old school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his AEW debut, unveiled as the leader of the Dark Order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace, Brodie Lee. I expect AEW will have a classy tribute to him on Wednesday.


I always thought Brodie Lee was underrated on the mic. Was having a conversation with someone here and I was telling him how much better he along with Eddie Kingston, were on the mic than Mox.

Ugh this just sucks. I'm looking forward to the tribute show (I'm assuming their will be one) it'll be hard though.


----------



## Stellar

Brodie is now on WWEs website and...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343022631256268800


----------



## famicommander

Thomazbr said:


> Man, and he never got to Japan which was his objective with signing to AEW in the first place.
> 
> That fucking sucks dude.


He got to do some tours with Dragon Gate between 2010 and 2011 at least.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DJ Punk said:


> I'm not even going to entertain your stupid shit right now. It's a well known fact they extended his contract and didn't let him out when he wanted out and I'll leave it at that. AEW is the kind of wrestling Brodie wanted and he got it for a short time, but could have had it longer. But again, I'll leave it at that.
> 
> We lost one of the best in the business today and it's fucking heart breaking. So if you want to fight then take it to rants. I won't entertain it here.


Today's not the day for this shit mate


----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## Wolf Mark

SAMCRO said:


> Omg i'm almost at a loss for words, this just doesn't seem real, so fucking sad, RIP Brodie Lee/Jon Huber, thoughts and prayers go out to his family.
> 
> Dude was so fucking talented, one of the best big men to step foot in the ring in a long time, and he was having a great run in AEW, putting on the best matches of his career, this is just so unbelievably tragic, dude was so young and had a family and was having the best run of his career. God this makes going back and watching the dog collar match so much more emotional and special, his last match and one of the best matches of his career.
> 
> I hope WWE does something to honor him, as someone else said would be nice to have Bray Wyatt come out and honor him in some way.


When he first came out in the WWE in the Wyatts, I thought he was just a big bruiser but when he started wresting, I was in awe of this guy. I thought the moment they let his straps go, he would take off like a rocket cause it's rare for a man of his size to be such a good wrestler. Sadly it never really happened.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

A non-covid related lung issue? Brutal. Did anyone know he was sick? His poor family.


----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## The Boy Wonder

Very sad. RIP Brodie.

My favorite match he had was with Randy Orton from Elimination Chamber 2017.


----------



## Brad Boyd

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343012217088782336


----------



## MaseMan

Hey 2020: Fuck you. This sucks. 41 years old. Gone way too soon. 

On a much less important note, you have to figure the Dark Order is done after this.


----------



## Smokeycam

There isn't anything I can add that hasn't already been said. Was just thinking the other day, that it will be great to see him on TV again.. Rest In Peace Jon


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

wow I'm shocked and saddened by this news. RIP Brodie Lee

Haven't felt like this since Eddie


----------



## Christopher Near

Thats crazy wasnt his birthday a few days ago?? RIP thats really scary


----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## SMW

RainmakerV2 said:


> WTF


that was my exact answer I just found this horrible news out.


----------



## TripleG

I just got off the phone with someone and he said if you go back and look at his last match with Cody, his hair loss is noticeable. 

I haven't gone back to check, but if true, it indicates that he's been getting treatment for months. 

Very sad that this happened to him and my best wishes go to his family and friends.


----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## Brad Boyd

ughh man this just annoys me. You really truly never know what you got til it's gone. This obviously goes beyond wrestling, but I just watched a promo of his and I immediately wanted to see more from him. Beautiful words by Cody too. Fuck this fucking sucks.


----------



## Thomazbr

MaseMan said:


> Hey 2020: Fuck you. This sucks. 41 years old. Gone way too soon.
> 
> On a much less important note, you have to figure the Dark Order is done after this.


I think they're going to turn them face.
They already are very liked by their fanbase anyway.

Looking back this Seven thing that came out of nowhere with Dustin is them trying to get a possible replacement for Brodie after they heard about his health issues.


----------



## SMW

wow this one was really out of the blue. 2020 sucks.


----------



## SMW

R.I.P. Mr. Brodie Lee.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I know that many of us are often on odds against each other here in the AEW section; but it does warm my heart at least that we’re all paying this man, Brodie Lee, the respect that he rightfully deserves knowing what just (sadly) happened to him. 



Ayres said:


> Just a thought, what if Cody knew Brodie had this illness and dropped the belt to him to honor him and his career then let him pick his final match? I really could see it, sounds like he had lung cancer. Regardless, this is terrible and may he RIP


Man, that would explain Brodie Lee squashing Cody Rhodes like a monster heel, and then the short TNT title reign too.

It makes complete sense too.

I think Cody Rhodes was supposed to hold on to the TNT title for another few months before ultimately dropping it to Darby Allin at Full Gear, which was always the plan.

Okay, now I’m really glad that Brodie got the chance to have a big moment at least by winning the TNT title before taking his short break.


----------



## MEMS

This is shocking and heartbreaking. Reading thru Twitter the guy was just so universally loved by people who were lucky enough to know him. And most importantly you see what a great family man he was. Just a terrible loss. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shleppy

Holy shit I'm so shocked and sad by this tragic news

Fuck 2020

R.I.P. Jon Huber


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343016064435814402


----------



## Thomazbr

DammitChrist said:


> Man, I know that many of us are often on odds against each other here in the AEW section; but it does warm my heart at least that we’re all paying this man, Brodie Lee, the respect that he rightfully deserves knowing what just (sadly) happened to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that would explain Brodie Lee squashing Cody Rhodes like a monster heel, and then the short TNT title reign too .
> 
> It makes complete sense too.
> 
> I think Cody Rhodes was supposed to hold on to the TNT title for another few months before ultimately dropping it to Darby Allin at Full Gear, which was always the plan.


I don't really buy this was a thing that they knew that long ago.
I think he got really injured and had to recover and in that span found out about the illness and passed away.
I strongly believe that the Dark Order feud with Dustin that started like two weeks ago started in response to the news of his health.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I am saddened and shocked to hear this news. RIP to one of the best big man wrestlers. I am not ashamed to tell you I welled up a little reading his wife's tweet. I imagine I am feeling only a tenth of what she and his children is dealing with right now. It now explains as others have said the dark segment with his son and Omega. I hope the ones who were criticizing and using it to further their agenda of hate for AEW feel crappy right about now and think before making a snap conclusion the next time.

RIP to Jon Huber.


----------



## SAMCRO

MaseMan said:


> Hey 2020: Fuck you. This sucks. 41 years old. Gone way too soon.
> 
> *On a much less important note, you have to figure the Dark Order is done after this.*


I doubt that, they seemed to have already moved on without Brodie as their leader since he's been off tv all this time, they'll just go back to Evil Uno as the leader.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I saw that on Twitter...RIP


----------



## Soul Rex

Wtf


----------



## Mad Jester

RIP Brodie


----------



## Piehound

RIP to one of the best big men of the modern era.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343018268521615363
Now this one got me.


----------



## MaseMan

SAMCRO said:


> I doubt that, they seemed to have already moved on without Brodie as their leader since he's been off tv all this time, they'll just go back to Evil Uno as the leader.


No offense to Evil Uno, but that won't work. He isn't seen as dominate enough to carry a heel faction.


----------



## qntntgood

This really hurts,but rest in peace brodie lee.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Was always a fan of Brodie. RIP!


----------



## Hoolahoop33

RIP Jon Huber / Brodie Lee / Luke Harper. I am so shocked and sad to hear about his passing. Thank you for entertaining us.


----------



## Corporate Rock

Ugh I just heard about this. So sad. Any idea what happened?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ripcitydisciple said:


> It now explains as others have said the dark segment with his son and Omega. I hope the ones who were criticizing and using it to further their agenda of hate for AEW feel crappy right about now and think before making a snap conclusion the next time.


Fucking disgusting that you'd use this to push your "haters" agenda.

For fuck sake people...


----------



## P Thriller

I obviously didn't know him personally, but I grew up in the same area as him so I always rooted for him. I even used to play slow pitch softball against him. I remember going to SmackDown a while back here in Rochester NY and he wrestled a dark match and he got a huge ovation and you can tell how much it meant to him. I've seen outpouring of love and support on twitter before but the amount of love he is getting on twitter right now shows you how awesome of a guy he was. This kind of shit is just unfair.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fucking disgusting that you'd use this to push your "haters" agenda.
> 
> For fuck sake people...


 Wait what? I did not get that.


----------



## 304418

This has just been an absolutely dreadful year.

RIP Jon Huber/Brodie Lee/Luke Harper.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Can everyone just fucking chill out on this thread? This is the last place where we need to have fucking drama.

Please.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole wrestling world is paying their respects. Never heard one bad word about the man as a person.







*


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Please, there are no agendas, their are no angles.

Vince does not suck and neither does AEW.

A dad died tonight, whom lots of us respected. But more than that he had a family.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

GL said:


> Wait what? I did not get that.


I don't want to derail this thread but myself and some others were critical of AEW doing a segment after the show in which Brodie Lee's son beat Kenny Omega in a match.

Obviously we were not aware that his father was on the brink of dying we only knew that he was suffering from I believe an ankle injury. Old mate is now trying to use the death of Brodie Lee to do a "Haha haterz wrong" to those who criticised the segment.

It's gross, it's not necessary and it hurts what is a beautiful thread of mourning fans.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Wow, what a random thing to come on to a wrestling forum to. Wtf?


----------



## Ayres

DammitChrist said:


> Man, I know that many of us are often on odds against each other here in the AEW section; but it does warm my heart at least that we’re all paying this man, Brodie Lee, the respect that he rightfully deserves knowing what just (sadly) happened to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that would explain Brodie Lee squashing Cody Rhodes like a monster heel, and then the short TNT title reign too .
> 
> It makes complete sense too.
> 
> I think Cody Rhodes was supposed to hold on to the TNT title for another few months before ultimately dropping it to Darby Allin at Full Gear, which was always the plan.
> 
> Okay, now I’m really glad that Brodie got the chance to have a big moment at least by winning the TNT title before taking his short break.


I am telling you all. They knew a couple of months ago and did this for him. RIP Brodie


----------



## CM Buck

Jesus christ man rest in peace. @ripcitydisciple don't go there please not today. If I see any fighting and any relation to the stupid poster war going on, not only will I call you out but you will be punished harshly.

A man has died, whatever thoughts we may have on the dark order or his wwe career are irrelevant. Let's just focus on appreciating all he gave us.

I don't want dick measuring in here. I want see videos of mr lee/Luke harper wrestling or your favourite promos. I myself am now going to find his squash match of tim donst


----------



## Ayres

Brodie last tweet in October was “Much Respect to Cosy Rhodes” it all makes sense but it’s terrible that he has left us


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Corporate Rock said:


> Ugh I just heard about this. So sad. Any idea what happened?


*Lung problems unrelated to COVID.*


----------



## toontownman

Properly terrible news this. Love to his family and friends. Gone way too soon.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I am in total shock like many of you. Such sad news. RIP Jon and best wishes to the Huber family.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> WTF


Same. Pretty speechless right now. This came out of nowhere to me. Fuck.


----------



## kyledriver

He had some of my favourite segments in BTE. Always funny as fuck.






Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck

Cracks me up every time


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343027842460905472


----------



## shandcraig

I already said something but ill pay my respects again. RIP brother, No death is ever waned regardless !


----------



## Stellar

The drama does need to stay out of this thread.

Been thinking back to when I first saw Brodie Lee/Luke Harper. I did watch him in ROH some but my biggest memory of him didn't start until he replaced Eli Cottonwood as Bray Wyatts follower. Who would have thought that he went from that to being the leader of the Dark Order. His character in AEW was completely different from how he was in ROH and WWE.

Brodie wanted to have a singles career again after being in a tag team for so long. I'm glad that he was able to do it for awhile. His TNT Championship reign symbolizes him accomplishing something that he wanted back when he was in WWE. Of course he wanted the top prize of the business more than anything, but at least he got that.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Brody seem to tweet each and every day. “It’s *__*, You know what that means.”The tweets stopped in October.


----------



## Piers

41 years old, fucking hell this is unexpected.


----------



## Chan Hung

^ Says that was last month, like WTF?? He didnt seem ill. Did he get covid and get worse? I read it was lung issue. Fuck this came out of nowhere.


----------



## kamaro011

RIP Brodie Lee/Luke Harper, always enjoyed his run on WWE especially The Wyatt Family stable.

It will be interesting what his former stable teamate (Bray, Rowan, and Braun) thought on this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sean Ross Sapp of Fightful.com on Twitter: "A legend. #RIPBrodie https://t.co/AnK0OQfzwR" / Twitter 

Something to make you laugh and cry.



Chan Hung said:


> ^ Says that was last month, like WTF?? He didnt seem ill. Did he get covid and get worse? I read it was lung issue. Fuck this came out of nowhere.


His wife said it was a non Covid related lung issue.


----------



## Stormbringer

Was on a MMA discord and they said, "Some wrestler died today." No idea what was going on or if it was real. Jesus Christ, I freaked out a bit seeing it was Lee and he was only 41.


----------



## Insomnia

Rest In Peace.


----------



## the_hound

they've already posted their thoughts 

It now makes sense why they had brodie pin omega, what a heartbreaking and emotional moment for the brodie family.
RIP brodie lee gone but never forgotten.


----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## Ghost Lantern

@the_hound 


some get it some don't

You do


----------



## Londonlaw

This is horrendous. Truly heartbreaking.

I was about to go to sleep when this news first broke.
I haven’t slept and will not be sleeping tonight. It’s already 3:35am here.

I’m in the early stages of starting family life and I noted how much he unashamedly worshipped his wife and children. A lesson to me when I eventually become a father.

I always rated him as an athlete and performer, but over the last few months I got to respect him as a person and especially a family man.

It’s even more tragic that he never got to debut for AEW in front of a sold out crowd in Rochester as planned or share with a live audience the ‘wrestling smile’ he had clearly got back.

RIP


----------



## Chan Hung

Well, here's another Fuck You to 2020.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Tragic. This one stings me quite a bit because I was a big fan of the guy over the last several years. It's great to know that for as great a talent he was, he was an even better human being. RIP John/Brodie/Luke. 😢


----------



## DJ Punk

I found out just an hour ago while finally getting around to watching this week's Dynamite. Hard to continue the show after hearing this news, fuck. 

Dude was one of my favs ever since I saw him debut as Luke Harper. He brought a certain level of intensity not seen in many others. Easily one of the best in the business in recent years.

RIP Brodie Lee. Can't believe you're gone..


----------



## ShaWWE

Kobe Bryant, a great athlete, passed away at the beginning of 2020.

Brodie Lee, another great athlete, passes away at the end of 2020.

That's enough, 2020. No more. Ugh.


----------



## Stellar

ShaWWE said:


> Kobe Bryant, a great athlete, passed away at the beginning of 2020.
> 
> Brodie Lee, another great athlete, passes away at the end of 2020.
> 
> That's enough, 2020. No more. Ugh.


This past week I was thinking about how much Kobe Bryants death has gotten overshadowed by COVID. It feels like his death happened years ago already. Now Brodie Lee is gone. 2020 really has sucked. People say every year "I am ready for this year to end, this has been a bad year." but 2020 I can truly say has been a really bad year.


----------



## Stormbringer

ShaWWE said:


> Kobe Bryant, a great athlete, passed away at the beginning of 2020.
> 
> Brodie Lee, another great athlete, passes away at the end of 2020.
> 
> That's enough, 2020. No more. Ugh.


Both were 41 as well


----------



## the_hound

GL said:


> @the_hound
> 
> 
> some get it some don't
> 
> You do


its a shame the toxic element of the iwc don't get it, the shit being directed by them to steph, hunter and the wwe is nothing short of disgraceful.


----------



## 45768456856895689

Rest up big man.


----------



## Trophies

WWE Network already has a section highlighting his matches/moments. I know what I’m doing tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

DJ Punk said:


> I'm not even going to entertain your stupid shit right now. It's a well known fact they extended his contract and didn't let him out when he wanted out and I'll leave it at that. AEW is the kind of wrestling Brodie wanted and he got it for a short time, but could have had it longer. But again, I'll leave it at that.
> 
> We lost one of the best in the business today and it's fucking heart breaking. So if you want to fight then take it to rants. I won't entertain it here.


Stop being extra you're the one who brought up WWE as if him leaving earlier would make his death more acceptable.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

.


----------



## deadcool

I am shocked to hear that Brodie Lee passed away. I honestly thought he was recovering from an injury.

It's just awful and sad to hear what happened to him. He obviously was a very talented wrestler and still very young. I pray that he has finally found peace. 

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.

Rest Well Mr. Huber.


----------



## ironcladd1

RIP


----------



## FriedTofu

Wtf RIP. Dude was a joy to watch in the ring.


----------



## CM Buck

Rap DJ has already apologised for bringing up his opinion about vince and acknowledged it wasn't the time or place. Let it go

@the_hound stop that train of thought


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am sorry for posting again but this is deeply emotional. 

Not only did Brodie Lee inspire my intellectually disabled son to love him, but he obviously became one of my favorite wrestlers. 

When I found out how much of a family man he was, years ago ,He actually he became a hero, even though he was years younger. 

I actually tried to get a meet and greet with my son and Brodie.


----------



## somerandomfan

Damn this came out of nowhere, he was a great wrestler and based on all the messages coming out from people who knew him a great man as well, I thought he was off TV with an injury but had no idea it was something like this. RIP Jon Huber/Brodie Lee/Luke Harper, gone too soon.

If we're trying to remember some positives about his career, aside from the Wyatt stuff which I did enjoy, I enjoyed his matches for Ziggler for the IC title, his Dogcollar Match with Cody was pretty good too.


----------



## yeahright2

Wait, what? How? Why?


----------



## DJ Punk

RapShepard said:


> Stop being extra you're the one who brought up WWE as if him leaving earlier would make his death more acceptable.


1)I edited my post and apologized for it in the rants section.

2)None of what you just said makes any sense.

3)Take it to rants if you have a problem.


----------



## RapShepard

2) it all makes sense him getting out of WWE earlier wouldn't have anybody happier about his death, and I didn't see the edit


----------



## Prosper

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJSagfwBc-_/


----------



## Rick Sanchez

This year needs to fucking end before it takes anyone else.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Tragic news, I'm absolutely shocked by it. Such a young age and at a time where he spoke about how professionally happy he was in AEW and how he was looking forward to his future with the company. 

The biggest tragedy is two young kids have lost their dad.


----------



## zkorejo

Wtf..? Rest in peace if true.


----------



## the_hound

brays post on instagram has made me fill up with tears, i've read it 5 times now and its emotional


----------



## the_hound

zkorejo said:


> Wtf..? Rest in peace if true.


what the actual fuck man


----------



## zkorejo

the_hound said:


> what the actual fuck man


What happened?.. was it covid?


----------



## DammitChrist

zkorejo said:


> Wtf..? Rest in peace if true.


It's sadly true 

Brodie Lee died of lung issues unrelated to COVID.


----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## CtrlAltDel




----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

This is a dark timeline. I hate it. I hate this year. I hate all these young, loving people die ahead of their time while sickening cretins grow old and thrive and poison the rest of our human experiences 

RIP Brodie Lee. Fuck man. This fucking sucks!


----------



## zkorejo

DammitChrist said:


> It's sadly true
> 
> Brodie Lee died of lung issues unrelated to COVID.


Damn man. Wth. Idk what to add.


----------



## punkypower

Cried on and off the last couple of hours. With the recent Shawn Spears thing, I figured the FB post I saw was a work. God, I wish I was wrong. Will be praying for him and his family.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

You don't know how shocked and saddened I am right now. My heart goes out to his family and friends. He'll definitely will be missed.

This is just another reminder that life is precious and none of us are promised tomorrow so live life while you have it.

RIP Brodie.


----------



## punkypower




----------



## Shleppy

Gone way too soon, he lived his dream and making it to the top in pro wrestling is something most people will never get to experience

My heart goes out to his family and friends

R.I.P. Jon Huber

WWE so classy with their tribute to Luke Harper aka Brodie Lee


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Damn i got a little choked up after reading what bray wrote


----------



## zkorejo

This fuckin sucks big time!. But what can you do.. we all will go when it's time. 

I'm very glad he got to prove his worth in the wrestling business before it was too late though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## chronoxiong

Sad to hear about Brodie's passing. He finally got away from the WWE. Debuted in AEW, won the TNT Title but he still had so much to offer. RIP Brodie.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

the_hound said:


> they've already posted their thoughts
> 
> It now makes sense why they had brodie pin omega, what a heartbreaking and emotional moment for the brodie family.
> RIP brodie lee gone but never forgotten.


What's this story of Brodie pinning Omega? First I'm hearing of it. Details?


----------



## Sin City Saint

Glad we got some great wrestling moments from him, was hoping for many more to come. Hope his family is okay.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> What's this story of Brodie pinning Omega? First I'm hearing of it. Details?


It was in an off air segment they had his son pin omega for the title


----------



## jtpapinc

Omg wtf I just saw this. RIP to the big man. I was a huge fan 😰. Man f 2020. I hope for comfort for his wife and kids.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah what is more sad is he is a father. And had a wife/family. Sucks man. It seems as if this literally came out of nowhere, but although the news is still iffy i am assuming the seriousness of the lung situation escalated quickly since he seemed to be well not too long ago on TV, etc.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

MrMeeseeks said:


> It was in an off air segment they had his son pin omega for the title


Oh okay. How did people know about it, if it was off air? Was it on youtube or something?


----------



## Sin City Saint

Rest In Peace Brodie. I think I can speak for everyone when I say you will be missed.


----------



## NapperX

Way too young, and unexpected. RIP.


----------



## Wolf Mark

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343018268521615363
> Now this one got me.


 My heart is in a million pieces seeing these two beautiful boys being so happy with their dad knowing they have lost him.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I was always a dark order mark.Brodie was a great leader and will be missed in AEW.


----------



## iarwain

Terribly sad and tragic. I'm at least glad that he got to shine in AEW for awhile before he passed on. What a shame.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


Man that black trenchcoat look he had when he appeared to Orton may have been my favorite Harper/Lee look. That should have been his character, the Man with the Long Black Coat just attacking people.


----------



## Wolf Mark

punkypower said:


> Cried on and off the last couple of hours. With the recent Shawn Spears thing, I figured the FB post I saw was a work. God, I wish I was wrong. Will be praying for him and his family.
> 
> View attachment 95255


That is so true what Windham is saying, they were both never as good separated.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Showstopper said:


> Suddenly stuff like ratings, promos, and workrate seem pretty fucking meaningless.


They've always been meaningless.

AEW, WWE, ROH, NJPW, IMPACT...they're just shows. Wrestling, its a just a job. Even the biggest stars are still human, they all are just like everyone else and things like this remind us of that.

R.I.P Brodie Lee


----------



## CM Buck

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Oh okay. How did people know about it, if it was off air? Was it on youtube or something?


It was in the aew spoilers for the 23rd. Think like when Hunter jobbed to that kids punch while stardust celebrated. 

I closed the thread because the show already aired but if someone finds a video of it they can upload here


----------



## Thomazbr

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


Brodie teaming with Randy was such a puzzling booking choice for the story they were telling.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hey, I thought I'd share dozens of these thoughtful tweets by wrestlers from both AEW and WWE:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343013148102696960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343010851981320195

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343012511784833024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343027842460905472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343024118183075841


----------



## USCena

Jesus...first Shad back in the summer, now Luke Harper. Terrible news. Glad he was at least able to do what he wanted to do (hopefully) with his time in AEW for the last year or so he had left in him. RIP and my condolences to his family.


----------



## Jman55

Been spending the last couple of hours processing this as Brodie was up there for me as a personal fave of AEW and seeing all the reactions and learning more about him.....I can only say RIP and condolences to his family he seems like he was an amazing man as well as wrestler.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Brodie Lee has always been a favorite of mine. I think that he was one of the best big men to come along in the last 20 years, and definitely one of the best big men of all time. I'd seen a lot of his work from ROH, Dragon Gate, and Chikara. I enjoyed his work as a member of the Wyatt Family, obviously. The tag match against the Shield was one of the best matches of 2014. When WWE broke up the Wyatt Family in the fall of 2014, and Brodie got a singles push, I was ecstatic because he was my favorite member of the group.

I liked him more than I liked Bray Wyatt (and I'm a huge fan of Bray's). I loved the fact that they had him win the Intercontinental title. The downside to his WWE run was after his singles push was over, he was just stuck as a tag team guy for the rest of his run or he just wasn't used. Despite the fact that the Bludgeon Brothers run was my favorite tag team run of his, it infuriated me that WWE wouldn't give him another singles run, because I knew he was a lot more than a tag team guy.

Brodie being revealed as the Exalted One and winning the TNT title were two of my favorite moments of this year. As a longtime fan of his, it was great to see him get to shine in AEW after being wasted for most of his run in WWE. The fact that this happened before he could really get to the meat of his AEW run makes this even worse. He was someone that I always enjoyed watching no matter what.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Man, this one just hurts. Loved the Luke Harper character from the moment he debuted alongside the Wyatt family. For such a big man, he had no business moving around the ring the way he did.

Didn't think he got a fair shot in WWE, had a few start/stop pushes. I remember hoping he'd somehow make it into the Wrestlemania 33 title match with Wyatt and Orton.

Big E describing how much it meant to Brodie to have been able to win a championship at Wrestlemania in front of his son breaks my heart. What a cool and special moment they were able to share, something his son will carry for the rest of his life.

He came into AEW and was able to turn the entire Dark Order storyline around and made it into such an entertaining part of the show. Unexpectedly winning the TNT Championship from Cody Rhodes over the summer was great and it really felt like he was out to prove his doubters wrong. 

I remember reading he was out with an ankle injury, but given the fact he dropped the TNT Championship back to Cody, disappeared from AEW television and all social media from the beginning of October, he was probably dealing with this ailment his last few months.

"The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good"

Given how his peers, his friends and his family have spoken of the man tonight, Brodie Lee was special person.

Thoughts are with his wife, his young children and his family.

RIP Brodie Lee


----------



## DammitChrist

Here is more tribute to Brodie Lee:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343024605406130178

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343014567761338368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343022631256268800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343008946811002886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343020963751976960


Renee Young said:


> Absolutely heartbroken. Sending so much love to Brodie and his family. <3


----------



## Stylebender

It always hits harder when its a younger guy, arguably in his prime😭 rest in peace


----------



## RBrooks

I'm legit shocked, damn he's so young. So that's why he wasn't at the shows, I thought he's on vacation or something. Damn. 

RIP.


----------



## DammitChrist

Here is more respect:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343009666327044103

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343017144414580736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343009803115835394

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343025306848944129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343016207180582912


----------



## JasmineAEW

So many of us were wondering what was going on with Brodie Lee. Marital issues? Family illness? But I never imagined it would be this. This is heartbreaking.

My love and prayers to his wife, children and the rest of his loved ones. May God give them comfort and strength in this terrible time of sadness and grieving.

I wonder if that post-Dynamite segment was done not just for his son, but also to show it to Brodie at home. That must have put a warm smile on his face.


----------



## Geeee

Just going through tweets from the boys sharing their good memories of Brodie has warmed my heart


----------



## DammitChrist

Here are more thoughtful tweets:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343011279489921026

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343015288867061761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343015079692873729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343035108090114048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343009336885391360


----------



## Chrome

R.I.P. to a great wrestler and an even better man. Man this year sucks...


----------



## Beastyboy

Still in shock. Without knowing to much at the moment. I would say he struggled with copd. Its a chronic issue with the lungs. Only say this cause i knew someone with it. Its one of the top causes of lung related deaths. Besides cancer obviously


----------



## Brad Boyd

God this one was tough to read, as others have pointed out. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJSX4wzpYy8/


----------



## DammitChrist

Here is more love for the guy:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343053531905847296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343017303936540672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343014179221942276

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343014054672084993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343026394444476417


----------



## What A Maneuver

When I saw him trending, my jaw dropped and stayed there for a full ten seconds I swear. So shocking and so heartbreaking. Even worse because I'm quickly realizing that he was just an all around genuinely good guy. That's rare, especially in the wrestling business. I've been getting misty eyed reading these tweets for the past few hours, and I kept waiting to hear from Bray and once I did...man, that was hard. It's never easy to lose someone, but right at Christmas feels extra harsh. I wonder how long he was sick, because this feels sudden.

Also, I keep seeing "It's Saturday. You know what that means." What's that in reference to?


----------



## troubleman1218

RIP Harper


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh, hopefully they all do get compiled in one, Tony Nese.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343046236966952962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343012014109679616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343029652546330624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343028895021457409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343035520302112768


What A Maneuver said:


> Also, I keep seeing "It's Saturday. You know what that means." What's that in reference to?


Oh, that's a reference to Brodie Lee's catchphrase.

Not only did he keep posting that phrase every day on Twitter before he suddenly stopped in early-October, but I think he might have said it in person too.


----------



## B0D2017

WTF, i just opened WWE YT channel and see video of him and thought they were trolling or something, and reading comments realized he has died... RIP


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

.........That was totally unexpected RIP...

Underrated is what he was and I'm glad to say he was the Wyatt Family's best member.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I legit just got done crying. This really hurt me a lot since I talked to him a few times at house shows in NXT 2013 and seen I him wrestle in person 7 times. One of the sweetest men you could ever met. 💔


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Holy shit. Seriously fuck 2020


----------



## wjd1989

He was obviously very loved by his peers, deeply respected as both a consummate professional and an amazing family man - a wrestler second, a husband and father first.

Very sad news - far too young for anyone to die. RIP Brodie Lee, you will be very much missed.


----------



## Metalhead1

Very sad. Really seemed to be coming into his own in AEW. Much sympathy and condolences.


----------



## Banez

RIP


----------



## Top bins

Rip. Total shock. I have two young sons myself. My heart goes out to Brodie and his family. Can't believe it. Fuck 2020. Life is precious.


----------



## Error_404

This is way too shocking and sad. Was waiting for his return and DO storyline progression. 
RIP Broadie (


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WTF??!!

damn this is sad news - Rest in Peace Brodie Lee, Jon Huber


----------



## reamstyles

2020 you suck..


----------



## Punkhead

Fuck. This really came out of nowhere. Both Tony Schiavone and Tony Khan said that they hoped Brodie Lee would return to wrestling soon. This is a truly heartbreaking death. Leaving a wife and two children and so many friends behind, he was one of the most universally liked people in wrestling among both fans and fellow wrestlers. So sad he didn't get to perform in front of a full crowd in AEW. R.I.P.


----------



## La Parka

Just awful news.

I can’t believe it.


----------



## alex0816

very sad.

RIP


----------



## Fearless Viper

Damn, too young to die. I thought he had a covid which is why he was out for a moment. Rip. I wonder why Orton hasn't posted anything about Brodie since they both had mini feud together.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Fuck this one hits hard. RIP big man.


----------



## CM Buck

Fearless Viper said:


> Damn, too young to die. I thought he had a covid which is why he was out for a moment. Rip. I wonder why Orton hasn't posted anything about Brodie since they both had mini feud together.


He did like a couple pages back


----------



## Hayabusasc

Horrible news. From all accounts he was not only a great wrestler but also a great man. Thoughts very much with his family and friends at this awful time.


----------



## Qudhufo

Holy shit. This legitimately shocked me....


----------



## Doc

This is real shitty news to wake up to. 41 is no age.
Thoughts are with his wife and children.


----------



## Upstart474

RIP Brody, my prayers go out to his family.


----------



## the_flock

Well that was unexpected. RIP.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Really fucking sucks that he never got that hometown pop....


----------



## fabi1982

Wow that came out of nowhere  RIP


----------



## Dark Emperor

Really sad and shocked to hear this, Rest In Peace Brodie Lee.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This is a genuine shock. RIP.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

I haven't felt this way about a wrestling passing since Eddie. Just the absolute worst news ever.


----------



## HBurns

RIP big guy. He seemed like such a cool and fun person to be around out of character (I'm probably thinking of his UUDD appearances mostly) and always enjoyed him in the ring. Best wishes to his family and friends.


----------



## Heath V

So sad, I loved seeing him in person. RIP.


----------



## Cooper09

Genuinely stunned at this. Another reminder that you never know what someone may be dealing with in their private life. 

I hope AEW and WWE make sure his wife and children are looked after okay after all the service Lee gave to them. RIP.


----------



## The Sheik

R.I.P Brodie


----------



## Not Lying

This is so sad. RIP Brodie.


----------



## Outlaw91

Rest in peace and thank you for everything you've done in pro wrestling. I was very lucky to be contemporary with you, one of the few big guys who could wrestle in any style. 
You will not be forgotten!


----------



## ProjectGargano

I heard this right before sleeping, and i was shocked and had trouble to sleep. Rip Jon, Rip Mr.Brodie. 
It's Sunday, you know what that means.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Its funny how three posts insinuated criticis towards AEW and one towards WWE and chip chipperson chose to be “disgusted” about the WWE criticism.

i guess we can add faux outrage and virtue signalling to your appalling personality traits.

Anyway RIP Brodie Lee. What an awful age to die.


----------



## The Sheik

Anytime a wrestler dies is shocking. These are people we watch on TV every week. We might not know them personally, but they're still a big part of our lives. This hit like a ton a bricks.

A great performer who loved everybody he met. He had everyone's respect. Condolences go out to his family & friends.


----------



## Kishido

What the fuck?


----------



## HankHill_85

I'd been wondering for months where he was and why no one seemed to be questioning his absence, and then I read that AEW had Jon's son actually "pin" Omega for the title after tapings had concluded last week. Now the pieces seem to be clear and it's just heartbreaking.

Very sorry to hear of Jon's passing. It seemed like he was having the time of his life with his singles run in AEW, and while his stay there was all too brief, it provided some fun television and some solid wrestling.

Just a hard loss of a great, supremely underrated and underappreciated talent. I highly recommend that people check out Luke Harper vs Dominik Dijakovic from last year's Mania weekend tournament that they held at Fan Axxess, the one where lower card main roster talents had matches with NXT and NXT UK talents. It was surely Harper's best match he ever had in the WWE, maybe second to the match with Orton at Elimination Chamber 2017, and the vibe in the match just feels like his swan song in the company.

A talented man and apparently an even better husband, father and human being.

Fuck, this year has sucked more dick than Sunny.


----------



## Arn Anderson goat

RIP, Mr Brodie Lee, heartbreaking, please never take a single day you wake up for granted 🙏🙏


----------



## Chris Herrichico

Rest in Peace, Brodie. Damn, i just feel so extremely sad. Obviously a great, kind and loving husband, father, friend and wrestler.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

NOOOOOO 😭 too soon.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Unbelievably sad... rest in peace


----------



## Jokerface17

This one, this one hurts.

RIP Big Man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

Rip Brodie Lee one of my favourite big guys and all round nice guy. Taken to soon condolences to your family


----------



## EyeFoxUp

the_hound said:


> brays post on instagram has made me fill up with tears, i've read it 5 times now and its emotional


Brother it hit me hard as well. ✊


----------



## asssvvvvxc

I loved him as Luke Harper he had great ring psychology, facials, and was an incredible wrestler


----------



## VIP86

i don't care about how the wrestling world feels about this
everyone will go on with their lives and forget about it in a week time

what really hurts is his children losing their father on fucking christmas
i don't know what can you tell a child in this situation
the universe gift to you on christmas is you losing your loving father ?

with the way 2020 is going
i won't be surprised if there was a giant comet heading to earth right now
fuck this year


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Entirely too young. Might not have been the star of the group but I always enjoyed his work the most of the Wyatt fam members. RIP to that man


----------



## Mr316

Brodie vs Mox from DoN will always remain to me one of the best matches in AEW history. Very underrrated in my opinion.


----------



## Thekweewee

Absolutely shocked when I first saw the headline.

Over here in the UK Brodie's death is currently the no.1 trending news story on the BBC website


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Horrible news. RIP big man. Wrestling has lost a real talent.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I'm still bummed about what happened to him last night. I actually had some unpleasant dreams before waking up too.

Here is more tribute to Brodie Lee by other wrestlers:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343014140810563584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343188231337222145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343068399199350784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343058726572466176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343013629365420032


----------



## SZilla25

Absolutely horrible news! R.I.P.


----------



## El Grappleador

I remember his lunatic sight when he was Luke Harper on WWE. Also remember his rivalry against Jon Moxley on CZW.

RIP, bro.


----------



## DammitChrist

There's some more AEW wrestlers paying their respect to the man:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343008185746141187

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343011417662885888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343015288867061761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343010659798310915

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343012239050215424


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Shocking news. I'd read he was out with an injury which was obviously whatever this lung condition was. 

The biggest compliment you can pay him is to read the comments which have been made by his peers that not only was he professional and incredibly good at his craft but he was a fine man and a brilliant father. The best legacy any of us can leave


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fucking shocked. One of the best big men in the modern era, and was one of my favourites as soon as he debuted for The Wyatts back in 2012. Never thought he was given a proper chance but he was a hell of a talent and it’s just all incredibly sudden. Just after Christmas as well which just adds to the heartbreak. RIP big guy, I’ll be watching the Shield-Wyatts six man match again tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, he was beloved for sure.

Here are more respectful posts from his peers:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343039944659496960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343012217088782336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343018898480836609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343044582918004737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343058420073639941


----------



## MrFlash

Well fuck i wish i hadn't come on here and seen that, i thought he was out injured not battling a illness. RIP to him, feel bad for his family and kids. What a shitty year.


----------



## Darren Criss

Sad and unexpected. You will be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Well that came out of nowhere! As someone who also suffers from lung conditions and was hospitalised with Covid earlier this year, this is fucking scary! I feel so sorry for his family and friends who have had to deal with this after such a hard year and at Christmas time too. RIP to Brodie, who managed to steer the Dark Order away from being the spooky perverts into something likeable. At 41 years of age, he was just too young to go!


----------



## The Wood

Just saw this. This is sad. If his family or friends read this, my heart goes out.


----------



## Londonlaw

Vince McMahon (or whoever handles his Twitter account) has posted a tribute.

No prizes for guessing what some of the responses have been in the comments:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343249364496625672


----------



## $Dolladrew$

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





AEW gave him some shine when they knew he'd be out for some time if not indefinitely. Brodie had been dealing with this ailment for a long time.It turned for the worse in a short span leading to his time off and unfortunate death.


----------



## taker1986

Really sad news. I'm still struggling to get my head around it. 

Going by the reaction he was loved by everyone in the wrestling world. One of a kind. 

Fuck 2020.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

FORGOT TO INCLUDE THE TEXT FROM ARTICLE.....



Although Brodie Lee's passing on Saturday was met with a lot of shock in the wrestling world, people in AEW were aware of the seriousness of his lung ailment, according to Dave Meltzer on The Wrestling Observer Radio.

Meltzer noted that Lee's condition was "one of those things that the few people who knew kept it quiet" even though a lot of people began questioning why The Exalted One had been off AEW TV for months. Lee was written off TV after his Dog Collar Match against Cody Rhodes during the Oct. 7 episode of _AEW Dynamite_. While Lee made a few appearances after that match, he never wrestled again as he was injured in storyline.

The Observer also pointed to how Brodie Lee Jr. defeating Kenny Omega to win the AEW World Championship last week [in a dark segment after AEW _Dynamite_ tapings] hinted that "something was wrong" which led to Meltzer and others asking about Lee's prolonged absence from AEW. The 8-year-old son of Lee jumped on Omega's back and made the AEW World Champion tap out. Justin Roberts actually announced Brodie Lee Jr. as the new champion.

Lee had been suffering from his lung ailment "for a long time" and the condition worsened over a period of time, added Meltzer.

As noted, Lee's wife Amanda took to Instagram and said her husband passed "after a hard fought battle with a non Covid related lung issue."


----------



## TAC41

There’s already three threads about this and you already posted this in there. No need for another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar

Seeing all of the praise for Brodie Lee has gotten me to thinking.

We need to be praising the people that we really cherish while they are still alive. Remind each other of how much the love is shared. Life is short and has unexpected changes. Don't take any day for granted. COVID has been a reminder of that but losing Brodie Lee is a reminder that people can still lose their life from other situations within a snap of a finger.

I obviously don't know if the wrestlers shared to Brodie Lee while he was still alive how they felt about him (and I am not worried about that) but we have the ability to do so in the future.

Once again... Rest In Peace, Brodie.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

One of my favorite wrestlers, any promotion. This fucking sucks.

RIP Jon Huber - Brodie Lee - Luke Harper.


----------



## bdon

Londonlaw said:


> Vince McMahon (or whoever handles his Twitter account) has posted a tribute.
> 
> No prizes for guessing what some of the responses have been in the comments:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343249364496625672


Isn’t this the same response that “WWE” gave..?


----------



## punkypower




----------



## punkypower

Also, the AEW family are giving Brodie Jr. a big day at the Jag’s game.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

That's sweet. Good on AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343247301628874753


----------



## DammitChrist

Here are more nice responses:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343055705268486144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343026488174641154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343012721206435847

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343035562299711488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343023312109113345


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

My thoughts to him and his family. He was one of the most talented big men in the industry.

RIP

WWE wasted him a lot and he had so much potential. Outside the Vince parodies he did, one of my fave memories of him.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

cody took all that hate from name rhymes wit hip hipperson &every other daily aew hater just for protecting brodie.......goes to show u marks never know the truth going on backstage.........in hindsight cody coming back quicker than expected & winning back the tnt title makes even more sense now


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, big kudos to Cody Rhodes for letting Brodie Lee get his big moment months before his health unfortunately deteriorated a few months later. 

Cody could’ve either kept that TNT title during his absence, OR he could’ve just rushed Darby Allin’s championship win a few months earlier instead.

Hell, Cody even went out of his way to make Brodie look like a big monster heel in their 1st match when that wrestling contest could’ve easily been more competitive and much longer to begin with.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DC appreciate you posting all the Twitter appreciation posts for Brodie so that people are able to read them all in one hit instead of having to spend time searching all of them.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Both terrible and shocking news.

Deepest condolences to the family.

Harper/Lee was an incredibly talented in ring performer, VERY underrated and underutilized by WWe. I was happy to see him go to AEW and get to a chance to showcase his talents on a better stage.

Truly shocking.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I don’t think it’s negligible allowing him to wrestle. He knows his body and they wouldn’t force him to do anything he didn’t want to do


----------



## Mister Sinister

They should air his last match as the main event on Dynamite. It makes sense now why he came out of nowhere with the dog collar in the program with Rhodes. He wanted it to be something rare if it did become his final match.


----------



## RFalcao

RIP


----------



## RyRyLloyd

So sad. The guy was in the midst of his breakout year. He showed to us all just how great he was, and that he wasn’t just some background character for somebody else. For a few months, he was ‘THE MAN’. I think we all knew how good he was. I’m just glad he got to show it for the world to see. RIP.


----------



## rbl85

Did you guys see what Bruce Mitchell from pwtorch wrote in his article in which he basically said that Brodie's wife could have lied about the caused of the death ?

What a scumbag to basically called a wife who just lost her husband a liar.....


----------



## JasmineAEW




----------



## Chip Chipperson

rbl85 said:


> Did you guys see what Bruce Mitchell from pwtorch wrote in his article in which he basically said that Brodie's wife could have lied about the caused of the death ?
> 
> What a scumbag to basically called a wife who just lost her husband a liar.....


Not the place


----------



## rbl85

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not the place


Ok no problem i thought this was the best existing thread to talk about it


----------



## CM Buck

Danielallen1410 got banned for a week. I know its not the appropriate thread to tell you all but I warned you guys. This threads to honor the life of the big rig. The aew political debate is not allowed in this thread.


----------



## punkypower

Braun’s tribute


----------



## punkypower




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343366544626229248


----------



## shadow_spinner

_“You wasted time out of his life by not letting him flourish” _that’s a real comment I saw on Vince's tribute tweet to Brodie Lee. The fact someone dies and fans feel the need to complain about wrestling just shows how much in a bubble people are. A good man, father and husband (by all accounts) just died young, and all these dorks want to do is talk about how Vince wasted his talent, how AEW used him better, how Vince should pay for his funeral expenses, etc. Damn disgusting. Let the man’s family, friends, acquaintances and fans grieve in piece and keep your sociopathic comments to yourself. Wrestling fans are the worst sometimes.


----------



## shadow_spinner

I'm late but all I can say is that the past few years many older wrestling legends pass away and sometimes I don't feel that bond other older fans have to them thus I don't feel the impact. When someone like Brodie dies, very young and in his prime it hits harder for me because it's so surreal. You obviously don't expect it and I feel like "damn I just saw him in the ring not that long ago". And worst of all everything I've heard from people shows he was a great person, a wonderful person, father, husband, friend. This sucks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

shadow_spinner said:


> _“You wasted time out of his life by not letting him flourish” _that’s a real comment I saw on Vince's tribute tweet to Brodie Lee. The fact someone dies and fans feel the need to complain about wrestling just shows how much in a bubble people are. A good man, father and husband (by all accounts) just died young, and all these dorks want to do is talk about how Vince wasted his talent, how AEW used him better, how Vince should pay for his funeral expenses, etc. Damn disgusting. Let the man’s family, friends, acquaintances and fans grieve in piece and keep your sociopathic comments to yourself. Wrestling fans are the worst sometimes.


Let's not go there, friend. We're all better than the folks on Twitter


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Chip Chipperson said:


> Let's not go there, friend. We're all better than the folks on Twitter


Yep much respect Chip. You said this well


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PushCrymeTyme said:


> cody took all that hate from name rhymes wit hip hipperson &every other daily aew hater just for protecting brodie.......goes to show u marks never know the truth going on backstage.........in hindsight cody coming back quicker than expected & winning back the tnt title makes even more sense now


Yep - Cody is a class act


----------



## 3venflow

All Brodie Lee segments on BTE:


----------



## WrestleFAQ

RIP, Big Fella.


----------



## Ger

Rest in peace. 
All the best for his family!



Jayinem said:


> He died from a illness. Covid?


That was the only thing excluded.



Randy Lahey said:


> Probably lung cancer that they caught way too late, especially since he was being treated at Mayo. ...


Lung issues can mean a lot. Pulmonary fibrosis for example is a horrible disease, which most people never heard about.



shadow_spinner said:


> .... A good man, father and husband (by all accounts) just died young, and all these dorks want to do is talk about how Vince wasted his talent, how AEW used him better, how Vince should pay for his funeral expenses, etc. Damn disgusting. ...


You find some people online, who are just driven by hate and they are captured in that bevaviour. We try to overlook that most of the times, but in such circumstances the sad truth comes to light.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Fuck Bruce Mitchell for writing an article on PWTorch accusing his wife of lying implying there is some conspiracy. And when he gets called out he doubled down. Sad some are defending him.


----------



## AthleticGirth

shadow_spinner said:


> Fuck Bruce Mitchell for writing an article on PWTorch accusing his wife of lying implying there is some conspiracy. And when he gets called out he doubled down. Sad some are defending him.


Bruce Mitchell's a weird dude. Always struck me as being on the autistic spectrum, so in a situation like this he's always at risk of putting his foot in his mouth.

Wade's usually quick to shut down conspiracy theories so it's an odd editorial choice to let Mitchell's brain fart go live.


----------



## punkypower




----------



## 45banshee

Shad, Hana, and now Brodie man and there all young which makes it even sadder. RIP big man.


----------



## punkypower




----------



## Whoanma

Losing someone dear is hard, losing them in Christmas is even harder (sadly, I know this first hand). I feel for his family, his wife and children, who lost him too soon. I don’t believe in anything, but I want to believe that, somehow, they will be with him again someday, in any way. RIP Jon Huber.


----------



## Chan Hung

Its sad to lose anyone close to the holidays. I lost my father many moons ago on November the 6th. Time heals wounds luckily, but for some not entirely.


----------



## punkypower

Jon CHOSE to be part of the Dark Order to help out the other guys..


----------



## The Soul Priestess

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> AEW have posted that he's passed away. Rest In Peace


Oh no! He was one of the greatest Wyatt's! RIP. Gone but never forgotten. 😕


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Chan Hung said:


> Its sad to lose anyone close to the holidays. I lost my father many moons ago on November the 6th. Time heals wounds luckily, but for some not entirely.


I agree. I lost my Grandpa due to cancer just before Thanksgiving of last year. And then about 2 weeks later Our Doberman passed away due to DCM. OR CHF. Congenital Heart Failure at home. 
I own a Russian Wolf Hound that just turned 10 and has Lymphoma. Sometimes I wish Loved ones could live forever. I miss my Grandpa more than anything still. 😢


----------



## K4L318

Rest In Power.


----------



## punkypower

The Brody memorial epi of BTE is up. I can only watch in doses. 😭

also, in addition to CM Punk announcing proceeds from his PWTs going to Jon’s family, Mick Foley has announced the same and EC3 has designed a Brodie legacy tee with proceeds going to his family.


----------



## Kestrel




----------



## kyledriver

Just watched the BTE episode, very nice tribute they did.

Those segments were funny as fuck.

I'm still kinda shocked. For me, these things take a few days to digest as it doesn't seem real in the beginning.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Kestrel said:


>


Really great tribute.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## omaroo

Shocking to say the least. 
Being off screen for so long did feel something was serious but not with brodie. 
Just shows you are here one minute and can be gone just like that. 
Was awesome in AEW so sad wasn't there earlier. 
May god give his family strength during such a tough time.


----------



## Shock Street

Kestrel said:


>


This one hurt


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

From all that you hear about Brodie his death just hurts more. Away from his wrestling persona he was just a very sweet guy. Kind, generous, selfless, empathetic. He was the definition of a gentle giant. We didn't just lose a great wrestling talent but a good person period. Calling him a good person is an understatement. My heart and prayers go out to his immediately family, his kids, his widowed wife and all of his close friends.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Redirect Notice



Brodie Lee [real name Jon Huber] was hospitalized since the end of October until he eventually passed from a lung ailment on Saturday, according to Dave Meltzer in the Wrestling Observer Radio.

Meltzer noted that Lee's wife, Amanda, kept everyone in AEW informed of Lee's worsening conditioning but didn't want the news to leak out. AEW brass and the talents honored Amanda's request.

After dropping the AEW TNT Championship to Cody Rhodes in a Dog Collar Match in early October, the idea was to write off Lee from TV for a few weeks to sell his injuries from the brutal match, added MeltzerIt was during his time off when Lee began experiencing symptoms of his lung ailment. According to Meltzer, Lee couldn't finish his workouts on his Peloton bicycle at home and he couldn't figure out why he was unable to go through his routine workout regiments.

Shortly thereafter, towards the end of October, Lee's lungs stopped working and he was rushed to a clinic in Jacksonville, Florida. The situation "got grave and AEW was aware" of the severity of Lee's condition, added Meltzer.

As reported earlier, Kenny Omega dropping the AEW World Championship [in a dark segment] to Brodie Lee Jr. on _AEW Dynamite_ was AEW's way of paying tribute to Lee, who passed away less than a week later.

@RapShepard we now know the timeline.


----------



## omaroo

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> Brodie Lee [real name Jon Huber] was hospitalized since the end of October until he eventually passed from a lung ailment on Saturday, according to Dave Meltzer in the Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> Meltzer noted that Lee's wife, Amanda, kept everyone in AEW informed of Lee's worsening conditioning but didn't want the news to leak out. AEW brass and the talents honored Amanda's request.
> 
> After dropping the AEW TNT Championship to Cody Rhodes in a Dog Collar Match in early October, the idea was to write off Lee from TV for a few weeks to sell his injuries from the brutal match, added MeltzerIt was during his time off when Lee began experiencing symptoms of his lung ailment. According to Meltzer, Lee couldn't finish his workouts on his Peloton bicycle at home and he couldn't figure out why he was unable to go through his routine workout regiments.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, towards the end of October, Lee's lungs stopped working and he was rushed to a clinic in Jacksonville, Florida. The situation "got grave and AEW was aware" of the severity of Lee's condition, added Meltzer.
> 
> As reported earlier, Kenny Omega dropping the AEW World Championship [in a dark segment] to Brodie Lee Jr. on _AEW Dynamite_ was AEW's way of paying tribute to Lee, who passed away less than a week later.
> 
> @RapShepard we now know the timeline.


Man that is so sad reading that and even more heart breaking tbh. 

Not sure how lung transplants work but guessing was not possible in such a short period of time.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> Brodie Lee [real name Jon Huber] was hospitalized since the end of October until he eventually passed from a lung ailment on Saturday, according to Dave Meltzer in the Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> Meltzer noted that Lee's wife, Amanda, kept everyone in AEW informed of Lee's worsening conditioning but didn't want the news to leak out. AEW brass and the talents honored Amanda's request.
> 
> After dropping the AEW TNT Championship to Cody Rhodes in a Dog Collar Match in early October, the idea was to write off Lee from TV for a few weeks to sell his injuries from the brutal match, added MeltzerIt was during his time off when Lee began experiencing symptoms of his lung ailment. According to Meltzer, Lee couldn't finish his workouts on his Peloton bicycle at home and he couldn't figure out why he was unable to go through his routine workout regiments.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, towards the end of October, Lee's lungs stopped working and he was rushed to a clinic in Jacksonville, Florida. The situation "got grave and AEW was aware" of the severity of Lee's condition, added Meltzer.
> 
> As reported earlier, Kenny Omega dropping the AEW World Championship [in a dark segment] to Brodie Lee Jr. on _AEW Dynamite_ was AEW's way of paying tribute to Lee, who passed away less than a week later.
> 
> @RapShepard we now know the timeline.


Makes sense as I thought no way they'd knowingly put him through that.


----------



## thisissting

Couldn't believe it when I read this. Came across as a genuinely nice family guy. omega did a really nice thing letting his son pin him for the title after dynamite last week they probably knew he was on deaths door.

Shame on the folk who were on this site going on and on about where is brodie for the last few weeks. Maybe folk should think that sometimes things happens away from wrestling that are more important and they should give it a rest trying to score points or shit on people for everything.


----------



## Londonlaw

Tom Phillips just started RAW by saying “Happy Holidays. It’s Monday... and you know what that means...”

Drew McIntyre has started his promo saying the exact same thing and added a “yeah, yeah, yeah”

Good touches.


----------



## Mr.Z

Damn Luke RIP. He had lung issues.


----------



## tomjh

Damn... he was born just a few days after me..............


----------



## One Shed

Xavier Woods wearing a Brodie arm band on RAW. Major points for that.


----------



## punkypower

Jon Moxley Remembers Brodie Lee, How They Made Vince McMahon “Bug Out”


Jon Moxley has paid tribute to the late Brodie Lee - and recalled when they made Vince McMahon "bug out" while in WWE.




itrwrestling.com


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344123686916386817

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344123686916386817
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dirtsheeter Bruce definitely came off piss poor in all this.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Bruce with a career ending report.


----------



## shadow_spinner

CtrlAltDel said:


> Bruce with a career ending report.


Wade Keller, his friend and colleague for 30 years just fired him.


----------



## ShadowCounter

shadow_spinner said:


> Wade Keller, his friend and colleague for 30 years just fired him.


To cover his ass. Wade had no problem leaving that column up until the backlash was so severe he was afraid of losing all his "sources" with the business. Transparent as f#(k.


----------



## NotAllThere

He was such a great ring worker and criminally underused. I really wish I would have been able to see him reach his full potential in the ring because I think that would have been awesome to see.

However, from what I have read it seems like he did reach his full potential outside of the ring and that is where it really matters. I really am crushed for his wife and sons, she seems like she is a great person as well and they boys are way too young to lose a father. I hope the support they are getting now from the wrestling community continues. It seems like a lot of it will. My best wishes and prayers really won't do much for that family, but I truly hope they get the support and love they deserve moving forward.


----------



## JasmineAEW




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

JasmineAEW said:


> View attachment 95398


Very nice shirt. I might actually buy this and I never buying wrestling merchandise.


----------



## JasmineAEW

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Very nice shirt. I might actually buy this and I never buying wrestling merchandise.


That shirt broke Sting’s record for fastest selling shirt.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme




----------



## DammitChrist

PushCrymeTyme said:


>


Man, I hope nothing but the best for that family. God bless them.


----------



## punkypower

His wife seems hilarious.

Silver posted a video to IG of -1 beating up more people (1st pic).

See Amanda’s reaction (top of 2nd pic). NSFW. 🤣😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Jason Jordan bit got me.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344678075280351232


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

In the darkness of this news, it’s refreshing to see what a loving family man he was and the positive impact he had on so many people. It’s just not fair that such good people get taken from us so early.

I hope I’m still around to see -1 hit the ring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Class act by Tony


----------



## Piers

If they are planning on keeping the Dark Order together, I would love them to sign Rowan and put him as the new leader. It would be a nice tribute to Lee.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## yeahbaby!

RIP Exalted One. Really a shock to hear.


----------



## 3venflow

This is beautiful.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345854266959933443


----------



## Thomazbr

What a guy Eddie is.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Thomazbr said:


> What a guy Eddie is.


A natural leader


----------



## RapShepard

Cornette laid into him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well.... first time i enjoyed listening to Jim


----------

